# Rezensiert euer Lieblingsalbum!



## Shaxul (22. Oktober 2009)

Idee des Threads: Jeder hat hier die Möglichkeit ein kleines Review zu seiner Lieblingsscheibe zu tippen und so den anderen Musikinteressierten im Forum das Album schmackhaft zu machen. Gerne auch mit Bildern vom Cover, bzw. 1-2 Links zur Musik, bspw. zur myspace-Seite der Band. So kann sich jeder direkt einen kleinen Höreindruck verschaffen. *
*


----------



## Teal (22. Oktober 2009)

Gute Sache. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Gefällt mir die Idee.

Immer noch eines meiner Lieblingsalben ist *Before The Dawn - My Darkness* (meine Rezension dazu mit Hörproben). 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Before The Dawn - My Darkness (2003 / Dark Metal)​
Falls ich mal wo reinquetschen kann, schreibe ich noch eine zu "Deadlight" - die Scheibe gefällt mir inzwischen sogar fast noch besser. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Besonders live hat das Album mich sehr überzeugt.

Myspace von Before The Dawn


----------



## Marvîn (23. Oktober 2009)

Mein Lieblingsalbum:

Heaven Shall Burn - Iconclast 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Heaven Shall Burn ist eine deutsche Metalband aus Thüringen.
Sie gehören zu den Tops der Metalcoreszene nebst As i lay Dying etc.

Das Album ist aus 2008 und ist momentan nebst einer live DVD das neueste Album.

Es hat mich vorallem vom Sound sehr überzeugt, der sehr Aggressiv und gleichzeitig auch klar herüberkommt.
Die Stimme von Marcus ist dabei sehr brutal, eingefleischte Metalcore- oder Grindcorehörer werden sicherlich nicht viel verstehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Es gibt sehr viele melodische Gitarrenparts, jedoch gibt es auch Schremmelparts auf den Gitarren. 
Die Drums sind sehr knallig, insbesondere durch das häufige Benutzen der Doublebase, 
die die Aggressivität stark unterstützt. 

Eingeleitet wird das Album vom ruhigen Stück "Awoken", das von einem Orchester gespielt wird.
Das 2. Lied, einer der absoluten Knaller des Albums, "Endzeit", 
schließt sich mit einem kaum hörbaren Übergang an "Awoken" an 
und entfesselt ein Sturmgewitter an sozialkritischen Texten, welches bis zum Albumende anhält.
Die anderen Lieder sind meiner Meinung nach auch Knaller, 
vorallem "Forlorn Skies" und "Joel" gehören hier zu meinen Favoriten.
Auf dem Album gibt es noch eine besondere Begebenheit, 
und zwar ein Cover des Songs "Black Tears" von Edge of Sanity von 1994.

Ich kann das Album nur weiterempfehlen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Trackliste:

1. Awoken (Intro)
2. Endzeit
3. Like A Thousand Suns
4. Murderers Of All Murderers
5. Forlorn Skies
6. A Dying Ember
7. Joel
8. A Quest For Resistance
9. Black Tears
10. The Bombs Of My Saviours
11. Against All Lies
12. The Disease
13. Equinox
14. Atonement

(Habe Awoken und Endzeit zusammen und Black Tears einmal verlinkt, das Banner ist ein Link zur Myspaceseite.)


----------



## HeavenShallBurn (23. Oktober 2009)

Marvîn schrieb:


> Mein Lieblingsalbum:
> 
> Heaven Shall Burn - Iconclast
> 
> ...



Da stimme ich dir wirklich zu 100% zu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das Album ist bei mir seit dem Release ein Dauerbrenner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

lg


----------



## m1chel (1. November 2009)

mhhh, wollte als erstes auch iconoclast nennen : D

dann :

*Turbonegro : Party Animals*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alle Lieder Ohrwurm garantiert und für mich sind die Lieder perfekt geworden ; )
Viele meinen mit mehr Alben wird eine Band meist schlechter, aber hier ist es garantiert umgekehrt !


----------



## Varghoud (2. November 2009)

Hab mal vor ein paar Wochen ein Review zum Album "Blood Mountain" von Mastodon verfasst. Zwar nicht DAS Lieblingsalbum von mir, aber ich finde es trotzdem klasse und außergewöhnlich. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Musik kann als wohltuende Untermalung bei einer gemütlichen Autofahrt zur Arbeit dienen, als Soundtrack für die unterschiedlichsten Situationen und Facetten des Lebens, als dezenter Begleiter beim Abendessen im flackernden Kerzenlicht auf der Terrasse in lauwarmen Sommernächten oder als laut durch gut gefüllte Busse und Züge aus Handys von Jugendlichen schallende Nervensäge, die die Mitfahrer vermehrt zum genervtem Kopfschütteln anregt. Musik besitzt viele Formen, Einsatzgebiete und (Klang)farben und somit sind die oben genannten Beispiele nur ein kleiner Auszug.

Seit ich das 3.Album der 2000 in Atlanta, Georgia gegründeten Metalband Mastodon, „Blood Mountain“, so der Name dieses Werkes, zum ersten Mal hörte, durfte ich eine neue Art der Musik kennenlernen. Jene, die bis in die tiefste Gewirre deines Innersten vordringt, es mit wuchtigen Schlägen unglaublichen Progressive Metal zum Zittern bringt und einen nicht glauben lässt, dass es sich dabei nur um Musik handelt und nicht um eine neue Daseinsform, die in Form von Tönen und Klängen dein Gehirn zum Rotieren und Nachdenken bringt.
Ich dachte, ich wäre auf all dies vorbereitet, da ich ja bereits das neue Album aus dem Jahre 2009, „Crack the Skye“, von ihnen rauf und runter gehört hatte und mich dann an die älteren Werke wagen wollte. Dies sollte sich als Trugschluss erweisen.

Der Name Mastodon steht eigentlich für eine Gruppe von urzeitlichen Rüsseltieren, dem breiteren Publikum bekannt unter dem Begriff „Mammuts“, die unsere Erde vor vielen Jahrtausenden durchstreiften. Und genau wie jene majestätischen, gewaltigen Tiere bricht auch die Musik der gleichnamigen Band mit stampfenden Schritten hämmernder Drums, mit urzeitlicher Kraft geshredderten Gitarrenriffs und kraftvollem, wandlungsfähigem Gesang, den man nicht einmal einem solch riesigen Rüssel entlocken könnte, über den Zuhörer herein und lässt ihn erstarren vor dem Berg, der sich vor ihm erhebt.

Der Fuß des musikalischen Massivs bildet der Song „The Wolf is loose“ der Aufstieg beginnt. Ein treibender Drumpart am Anfang, der sehr an Free Jazz erinnert, geht direkt über in growlenden Gesang vom E-Bassisten Brent Hind und aufheulende Gitarren, der schnelle Rhythmus versiegt nicht und das Drum-Muster vom Anfang erkennt man immer wieder zwischen den mitreißenden Strömen der Musik, bis das Lied dann leicht langsamer wird und der Gesang cleaner, sich aber keine allzu lange Verschnaufpause gönnt und sofort weiterzieht. Zum ersten Mal wird man auch Zeuge der leicht sphärisch angehauchten Gesänge von Troy Sanders, der bereits vorhin zusammen mit Brent Hind die tiefgreifenden, durch das dem Album beiliegenden Booklet ihre ganze Faszination entfaltenden Texte, die sich nur sehr schwer zusammenfassen lassen. Jene sphärischen Gesänge werden auch in späteren Songs wiederkehren und vermehrt zur mystischen Atmosphäre des Albums beitragen. Nach den sphärischen Ausflügen wird der Song wieder gemächlicher, getragen von Brent Hinds kraftvoller Stimme. Kurz drauf setzt dann wieder der Anfang des Liedes ein, der schließlich in noch einmal zur Höchstform aufsteigenden Instrumenten endet.

Nach diesem kraftvollen Auftakt atmet man erst einmal tief durch. Der blutige Berg besteht übrigens hauptsächlich, wie man bemerkt, als man mit dem Song an der Oberfläche dieses Albums kratzt, aus Erde. Denn „Blood Mountain“ behandelt wie seine Vorgängeralben eines der vier Elemente: Feuer wurde bereits im Erstling „Remission“ behandelt, danach folgten die Tiefen des Wassers in „Leviathan“, in „Blood Mountain“ ist es die Erde und im 2009 erschienen Nachfolger „Crack the Skye“ schlussendlich nicht etwa wie erwartet das vierte fehlende Element, die Luft, sondern das Äther, das von Aristoteles als Quintessenz der vier Elemente bezeichnet wurde.
Auch das zweite Lied, „Crystal Skull“, das diesmal allerdings deutlich verträumter daherkommt, beginnt mit einem Drumpart, der jedoch plötzlich von einschlagenden Meteoriten aus Gitarrenbreaks und aufkeimendem Growl-Gesang heimgesucht wird.
Auch dieser Song ist mit sehr eingängigen Melodien versehen, man erkennt trotz der in die Höhe ragenden Gitarrenwände und Songteppiche wiederkehrende Muster und greift sich an Anhaltspunkte in dem von Rythmusbrüchen heimgesuchten Lied. Der Song gipfelt schließlich in zwei in langen Growls untergebrachten Wörtern, die die Lyrics ausklingen lassen und in ein packendes Gitarrensolo münden, bis der Song schließlich zur Ruhe kommt.

Unter dem Massiv des Berges regt sich der „Sleeping Giant“, das dritte Lied. Die Gitarren spielen zunächst eher ruhig, untermalt vom Drumset, das dann schneller wird und die Klampfen mitzieht, bis diese schließlich sich in progressive, sphärische Klänge wandeln, die sich akrobatisch in unerreichte musikalische Gefilde schrauben und verspielt wirken.
Dann wird der Song wieder langsamer, in gemächlichem, erhabenem Tempo wälzt sich der Gigant voran und erhebt sich in seiner ganzen Größe, sehr „doomig“ und mit ebensolchem Gesang untermalt. Dann setzen wieder die progressiven Klänge ein, der Titel fährt auf den üblichen Bahnen, bis dann undefinierbare Wörter durch die aufpeitschenden Songwellen klingen und cleaner, beinah an Sprechen erinnernder Gesang erinnert. Im letzten Songteil dann werden die Gitarren noch einmal hochgefahren und der Rhythmus ändert munter seine Struktur zwischen den beiden Gesangstücken, ehe der schlafende Gigant mit letzten aufzuckenden Klängen verstummt.

Der darauffolgende Song „Capillarian Crest“ beginnt mit den typischen, aufschäumenden Gitarrensaiten, begleitet von Brent Hinds von Shouts heimgesuchten Gesang, bis dann nach einer Minute schließlich ein beeindruckender Akustik-Part beginnt, in dem die Gitarren in haarsträubender Schnelligkeit, getragen von den peitschenden Drums, die gelegentlich immer wieder Ausflüge jenseits der Rythmusgrenzen zelebrieren, was sehr dem schon so ertragreichen Abwechslungsgehalt des Songs zugute kommt. Schließlich fährt die Musik einen Gang nach unten, der Gesang kreist leicht beschwingt über langsameren Gitarrenklängen, bis diese urplötzlich wieder an Geschwindigkeit gewinnen und Brent Hinds Stimme an Aggressivität, ein mit der Schnelle des Lieds fliegenden, sehr gelungener Part.

Mit leise aufkeimenden, ihrer Bedrohung durchaus bewussten Klängen nähert sich das nächste Lied über die felsigen Massive des Gipfels, „Circle of Cysquatch“, dessen Namen entfernt an den legendären Sasquatch, besser bekannt unter dem Namen „Bigfoot“, erinnert, auch eine Kreatur der Erde. Aufpeitschende Trommelklänge strömen einem entgegen, und ein mit erneuter Wucht einsetzender Gesang, der von Brent Hinds und Troy Sanders abwechselnd weitergegeben wird, erklingt über schnellen Klängen, bis die Konsistenz des Songs sich schlagartig ändert, die Gitarren dann wieder „doomig“ werden und man zum ersten Mal den beunruhigenden, tiefer ins Bewusstsein dringenden Zutaten des Albums begegnet. Der fremdartige, stark verzerrte Gesang, den man nur schwer einem Menschen zuordnen könnte, der aus den Boxen schallt, lässt zum ersten Mal erkennen, wie nahe man sich mit jedem Takt dieses tobenden Musikorkans am Rande des Wahnsinns bewegt. Der Gesang endet dann schließlich auch und entlässt den Zuhörer in langsam sich zusammenfallende Gitarrenkracher, von tiefem, urigen Bass durchdrungen, mit zahlreichen Crashs des Drumsets begleitet, wieder unterlegt von growlendem, aber wenigstens menschlichem Gesang.

Der nächste Song dann, „Bladecatcher“, der ins Deutsche übersetzt „Schwertfänger“ bedeutet, ist ein rein akustischer Song und beginnt mit schnellen, aber eher ruhigen Gitarren. Gerne lässt man sich auf diese leicht nervösen Klänge ein, bis man dann schließlich von aufpeitschendem Gitarrenaufheulen vorm Einlullen gerettet wird. Gitarrenakkorde schrauben sich in die Höhe, und dann fällt man in die Tiefen des Wahnsinns. Der akustische Hirnverdreher, der nun folgt, mit bis zur Unkenntlichkeit verzerrten Gitarren und in unglaubliche Himmelsgefilde der Schnelligkeit jagende Drums, sucht seinesgleichen und wird wohl auch Death Metal und Grindgore-Anhänger begeistern. Trotzdem, auch unter ihnen werden sich einige befinden, die sich wie ich am Anfang kopfschüttelnd fragen, wie man sich nur so etwas anhören kann. Aber das Lied ist so faszinierend in seiner Wucht, mit der es auf die Trommelfelle einprügelt und demonstriert die virtuose Spielfähigkeit der amerikanischen Metaltruppe.

Nach diesem unglaublichen Stück braucht man wieder eine Pause, bis man weiter oben am Berg die Wälder des „Colony of Birchmen“ erblickt, die laut dem wieder sehr mystisch angehauchten Text sehr schnell wachsen und mit lauter Geheimnissen gespickt sind. Dieser Song stellt aufgrund seines wunderbaren, hymnischen, zum Mitsingen anregenden Refrain, der wieder sehr verspielt wirkt, mit äußerst gelungen Melodieläufen der Gitarren gepaart meinen persönlichen Lieblingssong auf dem Album dar. Am Ende mündet der Refrain schließlich in ein immer schneller werdendes Solo, das mit wachsender Geschwindigkeit und Erhabenheit aufs Ende zurast.

Am Himmel über dem Berg erblickt man schließlich die umherkreisenden „Hunters Of The Sky“, die am Anfang eher gemächliche Kreise ziehen, bis dann wieder ein sehr an „The Wolf is Loose“ erinnernden Drumpart und Gesang einsetzt, mit einem in die sphärischen Höhen des Himmel davon schwebenden Refrain. Nach diesem gewinnt der Song kurzzeitig in einem mitreißenden Akustikpart wieder an Schnelle, durchbrochen von wieder verlangsamenden Parts, der dann wieder zum Refrain zurückkehrt. Das Ende erinnert dann wieder an „Circle of Cysquatch“, mit den nach unten stürzenden Gitarrenparts. Insgesamt wirkt er also wie eine Mischung aus vorherigen Songs, bewahrt aber eine gewisse Eigenständigkeit.

Die „Hand Of Stone“ erhebt sich vor einem auf dem Weg zum Gipfel des „Blood Mountains“, der nach einem wieder mit tiefen Gesängen durchsetzten Anfang in der 1.Minute schneller wird, um dann schließlich in den Refrain zu gelangen, getragen von Brent Hides dieses Mal „shoutigen“ Gesang. Der restliche Songs dann wird dann weiterhin von den sich eher zurückhaltenden Drums getragen, bis er dann schließlich in einem explodierenden Feuerwerk aus schnellen Riffs endet.

Das Ende der Reise nähert sich, „This Mortal Soil“ wirft seine Schatten voraus. Sehr progressive, melodische, langsame Schatten, die schließlich in verträumt wirkende und weiche Melodienläufe münden, getragen vom sphärischen, wunderbaren Gesang Troy Sanders, der zum Entschweben in Gefilde jenseits des menschlichen Bewusstseins anregt.. Der darauffolgende, sehr eingängige Rhythmus und Brent Hides den Zuhörer auf den Boden der Tatsachen zurückholender Gesang lassen das Träumen kurz unterbrechen, bis nach einigen Riffs dann schließlich ein Wasserfall an herabstürzenden Gitarrwänden, sehr schnell und virtuos gespielt, über einen hereinbricht, die dann schließlich wieder gemächlicher werden und der vom Anfang gewohnte sphärische Gesang wieder einsetzt, der an „Black Sabbath“ erinnert, mit Anleihen aus den 70ern und 80ern und dem Free Jazz, die das ganze Album über immer wieder hervorblitzen.

Es wird kälter am Gipfel, „Siberian Divide“, der zweitletzte Song steht bevor. Dieser Song wird am Anfang von Troy Sanders cleanem Gesang getragen und ist nicht besonders hervorzuheben, da er die gewohnt genialen, progressiven Riffs mit sehr abwechslungsreichen Drumparts genau wie seine Vorgänger vereint, aber nichts Außergewöhnliches bietet, nur am Ende dann durch anscheinend hochgepitchten Gesang wieder an Eigenständigkeit gewinnt.

Der Gipfel des „Blood Mountain“ liegt vor euch, in seiner ganzen erhabenen Pracht, und „Pendulous Skin“ lässt ein letztes Mal die Erde erbeben. Der hallende, echohafte Gesang, der in der Ferne verrinnt und zerbrochen wirkt, schwebt über einem von eher „sanft“ angezupften Gitarrensträngen durchsetzten Klangteppich. Das Solo kurz vor der 4. Minute des Songs ist dann auch wieder sehr ausschweifend und mit wunderbarer Spielfreude vollbracht. Anders als die anderen Songs des Albums scheut sich „Pendulous Skin“ vor abrupten Rythmusänderungen und aufkreischenden Gitarren und bleibt seiner Linie treu. Dann endet das Album schließlich, gefolgt von 10 Minuten Leerlauf, in denen nichts passiert, bis dann am Ende noch eine lustige Meldung eines angeblichen Fans(in diesem Falle Josh Homme, Sänger und Gitarrist der „Queens of the Stone Age“.)folgt.

Nachdem ich also den Olymp mehrmals erklommen hatte, eröffneten sich mir immer mehr die zahlreichen Facetten dieses von tiefen Adern musikalischen Könnens durchwirkten Gebirgsmassivs.
„Blood Mountain“ ist verschachtelt, dicht, besitzt komplexe Songstrukturen mit beeindruckenden Klangteppichen und die Produktion ist sehr gelungen. Nach dem ersten Hören scheint es sich nur um ein Chaos aus Klängen zu handeln, nach mehrmaligem Hören erschließen sich einem eine gewisse Struktur und rote Linie, die sich durch das gesamte Album zieht und immer wiederkehrende Motive und Anleihen besitzt. Am besten aber sollte man mit „Crack the Skye“ beginnen, wenn man die musikalischen Gefilde von Mastodon erkunden möchte, dann „Blood Mountain“ ist vor allem eins: schwer zugänglich. Man muss Progressive Metal mögen, besonders solchen hirnverrenkenden, beinahe an den Wahnsinn grenzenden, der aber gleichzeitig Hand in Hand mit der Genialität dieser Band geht. Manche verspielten und komplett durchgeknallten Riffs bzw. Solos(hier sei besonders „Bladecatcher“ hervorzuheben“)lassen natürlich eine gewisse Selbstdarstellung durchblitzen, aber die darin enthaltenen Melodienbögen sind einfach nur eine akustische Wucht.
Insgesamt ist dieses brilliante Meisterwerk also wirklich empfehlenswert für Fans der härteren Musikbereiche, die sich Zeit nehmen, sich in solche Musik hineinzuarbeiten.

Aufgrund der hirnverdrehenden Akustik ist das Album aber wohl nur bedingt fürs gemütliche Autofahren, wohl mundendes Abendessen oder zum lauten Hören im Bus oder Zug geeignet.


----------



## Pucaacup (14. November 2009)

Kinlay - Whose the Clown



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MySpace Link - Kinlay

Kinlay Hompage Link


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (15. Januar 2010)

Belben wirs mal wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Also momentan hab ich einige Lieblingsalben. Ich stelle aber das Debütalbum von RatM vor. Es heißt wie die Band selbst Rage against the machine.
Alle Lieder sind auf ihre Weise kiritsch auf das herrschende System (in Amerika). Da ich auch links eingestellt bin kann ich mich mit den Texten identifizieren. Das Debütalbum enthält viele Metalelement, was in späteren Alben etwas verloren geht. Es ist sozusagen Hip Hop Metal. Sound ist einfach klasse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Mein Lieblingslied aus edm Album ist Township Rebellion: Fight the War fuck the Norm! Alle Lieder sind sehr gut. In Amazon scheinen die Leute meine Meinung zu teilen. Es gibt fast nur 5er Bewertungen. Ich mag das Album einfach. Obwohl es schon 17 Jahre alt ist UND keine elektronsichen Hilfsmittel benutzt wurden.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und ich hab noch das Originalalbum von vor 17 Jahren, also kein remake 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Später werde ich vielleicht noch ein anderes Album vorstellen (hab 5 Alben bestellt, 1 ist erst da; dass muss ich erst auf Herz und Nieren prüfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

).


----------



## Bloodletting (15. Januar 2010)

Dieses Review ist woanders zu finden.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (15. Januar 2010)

Nun rezensiere ich das Album von Seether: Karma and Effect.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So ziemlich alle Lieder zeigen sehr viel Gefühl und sind sehr innovativ und einzigartig.
Einzig das Lied "Remedy" und das Lied "Im the One" sind etwas flotter. Die anderen Lieder sind viel Gefühlvoller aber dennoch sehr interessant. Meine Favoriten aus dem Album sind: World Falls Away; The Gift; Because of me;... eigentlich so ziemlich alle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Ich will mich zwar nicht zu weit aus dem Fenster lehnen. Aber immoment finde ich dieses Album am besten.
Ich kann dieses Album für Leute empfehlen, die auf hochwertige und moderne "Balladen" stehen. Aber auch für alle anderen ist es kein Fehler zu diesem Album zu greifen. Von mir würde es volle 10/10 Sterne bekommen!


----------



## Marvîn (16. Januar 2010)

Ektomorf gefällt mir ganz gut, so findet man doch immer noch neue gute Bands 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eine Anmerkung meinerseits jedoch noch: 
Schreibt bitte am Anfang einer Rezension das Genre der Band hin, damit man etwas mit dem Rest anfangen kann. Das erleichtert das Verstehen sehr.


----------



## Shaxul (19. Januar 2010)

Huch, ich hatte doch im Anfangspost auch ein Review mit drin? Egal, dann poste ich es einfach nochmal:


*The Sword - Age of Winters / Gods of the Earth*

[font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]Damit hier mal wieder ein bisschen Schwung in unser Forum kommt: ein Review von 2 Alben die ich mir Ende letzten Jahres gekauft habe, und die mich seither immer wieder begeistert haben.

"The Sword", so der Name der Band, kommen aus Texas und sind in Amerika durch die gemeinsame Tour mit Metallica zu einem gewissen Bekanntheitsgrad gelangt.
Die beiden Alben "Age of Winters" und "Gods of the Earth" sind beide zusammen in einem Pappschuber, soz. als Box, veröffentlicht worden. Das ganze schaut so aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(sorry für die bescheiden Qualität des Fotos, mein Handy ist nichtmehr das frischeste) 

Ich werde einfach beide Alben zusammen unter die Lupe nehmen, da sich gerade im Hinblick auf Produktion, Stil und Texte nicht wirklich viel verändert hat zwischen den beiden Alben.

Zu hören gibt es eine Mischung aus Doom, Stoner Rock und klassischem Heavy Metal, aber auch die 70er haben (z.B. in Form von Led Zeppelin) hörbar Spuren hinterlassen. "The Sword" rocken, grooven und haben auf beiden Platten wirklich die ganz großen Riffs im Gepäck (Beispiel: "Freya", für mich ein Jahrtausend-Riff). Das Riffing hat mich stellenweise an Doom-Bands alter Schule, wie etwa Black Sabbath oder Cirith Ungol erinnert.

Die Songs sind sehr gut aufgebaut, als Beispiel sei hierfür mal "The Sundering" von der "Gods of the Earth" genannt - So muss der Auftakt zu einer Metal-Platte klingen!
Ebenso beeindruckt hat mich der Aufbau der beiden Platten, z.b. wird "Gods of the Earth" mit einer schönen Akustik-Version von "To take the Black" abgerundet.
Produktionstechnisch sind beide Scheiben einwandfrei, die Gitarren klingen recht "stoner-mäßig": Dumpf, basslastig und auf C runtergestimmt, wie im Genre üblich. Da ich selbst kein Musiker bin, kann ich zur Produktion aber leider keine wirklich fachmännische Auskunft geben.
Der Gesang wird sicher nicht jedem gefallen (sehr hoch und teils auch irgendwie schräg), zur Musik passt er meiner Meinung nach aber sehr gut.

Textlich bewegen sich "The Sword" im True/Heavy-Spektrum. Auf Texte über Schwerter und Zauberer stehe ich normalerweise nicht so wirklich. Allerdings muss ich der Sache einen gewissen Witz zusprechen, wenn Texaner über nordische Gottheiten und Frostriesen singen. Die Texte und Songtitel sind dann aber glücklicherweise doch ein bisschen über dem Manowar-Niveau, wäre mir bei der Qualität der Musik aber ehrlich gesagt auch egal.

Hier werden auf 2 Platten so viele gute Riffs und Ideen verbaut... manch andere Band schafft das in 20 Jahren nicht.

Anspieltipps: "Freya", "Iron Swan" & "Fire Lances of the ancient Hyperzephyrians" - alles anhörbar auf der myspace-Seite der Band: 

http://www.myspace.com/thesword

Dort kann man sich auch die Musikvideos der Band ansehen, die ich für sehr gelungen halte!



Viel Spass beim Reinhören![/font]


----------



## Sam_Fischer (19. Januar 2010)

Mein Favorit ist "The Eminem Show" 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Curtains Up (Intro) (0:30) produziert von Eminem
White America (5:25) produziert von Eminem *TOP TOP!! *
Business (4:12) produziert von Dr. Dre
Cleaning Out My Closet (4:58) produziert von Eminem und Jeff Bass
Square Dance (5:24) produziert von Eminem
The Kiss (Skit) (1:16) produziert von Eminem
Soldier (3:46) produziert von Eminem
Say Goodbye Hollywood (4:33) produziert von Eminem
Drips (4:46) mit Obie Trice produziert von Eminem
Without Me (4:50) produziert von Eminem
Paul Rosenberg (Skit) (0:23) mit Paul Rosenberg
Sing For The Moment (5:40) enthält Elemente von Dream On von Aerosmith produziert von Eminem
Superman (5:50) mit Dina Rae produziert von Eminem   *Einfach ein Top Titel! *
Hailie's Song (5:21) produziert von Eminem
Steve Berman (Skit) (0:33) mit Steve Berman
When The Music Stops (4:29) mit D12 produziert von Eminem
Say What You Say (5:10) mit Dr. Dre produziert von Dr. Dre
Till I Collapse (4:58) mit Nate Dogg produziert von Eminem *Mein Lieblings Song überhaupt!! (der kommt auch im Cod6 Trailer vor)  *
My Dad's Gone Crazy (4:27) produziert von Dr. Dre
Curtains Close (Outro) (1:02)


Ich Schreib nicht zu jedem Song was! das Album Hörer ich seit jahren kann es immer wieder Hören meiner Meinung das beste was Eminem Raus gebracht hat! 
sicher auch was für Rocker unter euch! reinhöre lohnt sich :-)


----------



## Bloodletting (19. Januar 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Mein Favorit ist "The Eminem Show"



Das Album hatte ich sogar selbst mal.
Hmm ... ich glaub, ich werde mal wieder reinhören.
Der alten Zeiten wegen und um mal Erinnerungen hervorzurufen.^^

EDIT: Ok, habs mal wieder ausgekramt ... joar, ich kanns hören. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SilentBob23 (28. Oktober 2010)

Aktuell ist mein Lieblingsalbum.... 

Frei Wild - Gegengift

es erschien am 15.October 2010
die Band macht Deutschen Punk Rock besonders Interessant könnte die Bands für Böhse Onkels fans sein ( muss aber nicht) 

Weitere informationen und Lieder könnt ihr euch auf www.frei-wild.net erhalten


----------



## Sh1k4ri (31. Oktober 2010)

Boa , Lieblingsalbum ist schwer. Wenn ich mich entscheiden müsste, würd ich wohl *Origin of Symmetry von Muse* wählen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Muse ist eine aus England stammende Rockband, die 1994 von Matthew Bellamy (Gesang/E-Gitarre/Keyboard/Klavier), Christopher Wolstenholme (Bass, Backgroundgesang) und Dominic Howard (Schlagzeug) gegründet wurde. Ihr Stil ist schwer zu definieren, würde man aber eher als New Prog bezeichnen. 

Origin of Symmetry ist einfach ein Meisterwerk. Jedes Lied ist großartig, innovativ und kreativ. Hier ist die Tracklist mit einigen Links 


"New Born" &#8211; 6:01
"Bliss" &#8211; 4:12
"Space Dementia" &#8211; 6:20
"Hyper Music" &#8211; 3:20
"Plug In Baby" &#8211; 3:40 (epischer Riff zu Beginn, mein absolutes Lieblingslied )
"Citizen Erased" &#8211; 7:19
"Micro Cuts" &#8211; 3:38
"Screenager" &#8211; 4:20
"Dark Shines" &#8211; 4:47
"Feeling Good" &#8211; 3:19 (geniales Cover)
"Megalomania" &#8211; 4:38



Muse brachten insgesamt 5 Alben raus. Ihr erstes war Showbiz im Jahr 1999 . Es folgten Origin of Symmetry (2001,siehe Bild), Absolution (2003), Black Holes & Revelations (2006) und schließlich The Resistance (2009), welches rein kommerziell auch das erfolgreichste Album war. Dazu erschienen noch 2 Live Alben namens Hullabaloo (2002) und HAARP Live from Wembley (2008).

Ich durfte sie letztes Jahr Live in Hamburg erleben und es war einfach nur atemberaubend, eine 1a Bühnenshow und die Songs, die gespielt wurden waren auch der Hammer. Hier mal ein Ausschnitt ... Plug in Baby (Live in Hamburg) . 

(Muss da irgendwo unten in der Meute sein  )


----------



## Breakyou (1. November 2010)

Einfach mal ausm Blog kopiert 

[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...player_embedded[/youtube]
Es ist zwar schon lang her dass The Devil Wears Prada ihre EP "ZOMBIE" released hat aber
 ich komme erst heute dazu meine Meinung über dieses kleine Stück Musik loszuwerden. 
Es gibt nichts schlimmeres für einen Fan, wenn er sich ein neues Album seiner Lieblingsband
 anhört und sie nicht mehr wiedererkennt. Aber da war ich positiv überrascht, da sich die insgesamt
 5 Lieder immernoch nach The Devil Wears Prada anhören. Aber man merkt schon einen Unterschied
 zu den älteren Alben.
Es klingt einfach..brutaler. Anderst kann man es nicht beschreiben.
 Es gibt nicht mehr so viele TDWP-typischen Cleangesangteile, dafür aber brutalere Riffs, tiefere Growls und viel mehr Breakdowns.
 Die Anzahl der Songs ist in meine Augen perfekt, da es so viele sind, 
dass man den überblick verliert und die Songs nicht unterscheiden kann, aber auch nicht zu wenige um enttäuscht zu sein.
Jeder Song der EP ist besonderst und hört sich wie kein anderer an. 
Die Songs erzählen mehr oder weniger eine postapokalyptische Geschichte in der ein
 Virus die Menschen zu Zombies mutieren lasst sodass die menschliche Rasse irgendwann in der Minderheit ist.
 Diese düstere Stimmung kommt sehr gut rüber und durch Stellen wie den Intro von "Outnumbered" bekommt die Geschichte Leben.
Man sollte die EP, wie vieles von TDWP, nicht zu ernst nehmen, da es kein Full-length-Material ist. Vom Äußeren fällt auf dass
 die Songs keine ironischen und als Scherz gemeinten Titel mehr haben. Aber trotzdem ist die EP meiner Meinung nach ein
 voller Erfolg und wir können uns auf weiteres Zeug von TDWP freuen.
"A lot of bands do cover albums just for fans to enjoy and kind of laugh at, and it's going to be something kind of like that —
 fun, but not covers. It's not going to be a lot of full-length material, like what our next full-length will be. It's going to be…
 I hate to use the word 'brutal,' but maybe something along those lines."-Mike Hranica





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



01. Escape
02. Anatomy
03. Outnumbered
04. Revive
05. Survivor

Mein Persönlicher Lieblingstitel der EP ist *Anatomy*.


----------

